# Kitchen knife from Scott



## manbuckwal (May 11, 2017)

Added another kitchen knife to my wife's @NYWoodturner collection. Buckeye Burl handle on a well balanced, good in the hand feelin knife . Thanks Again Scott !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2017)

Oooohh.....sexay!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (May 12, 2017)

Those curves are beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2017)

I saw it on FB, sure is a beauty ! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 12, 2017)

Great looking knife! Looks like a great size for a general purpose kitchen knife....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2017)

Hot diggity dog!! that is spectacular looking! Nicely done Scott....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2017)

Man, that is a good looking knife! I need to swindle Scott into making me a santuko style for the kitchen.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill (May 16, 2017)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

